# Mavic Jacke: Echappee, Espoir, Equipe oder Club?



## GatuRatz (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallos,

jetzt wo ich meine Mavic Inferno habe (die mir auch sehr gefällt) ist mir klar geworden, daß ich auch noch was für den Bereich zwischen 5 und 15 Grad brauche, die Inferno ist ab 10 Grad viel zu warm 

Ich habe mich dann ein bischen klug gemacht und finde aus dem Mavic Sortiment die oben genannten vier Jacken für den Anwendungsbereich.

Was ich aber nicht genau durchblicke, sind die Unterschiede zwischen den Jacken, zumal ich über die Club auch nicht auf der HP von Mavic finde.

Die Echappee habe ich in Natura in einem Laden gesehen (hat mir gefallen aber sie ist mit 180 Euro ein bisserl teuer), die anderen sind nur übers Internet auffindbar. Was ich an der Echappee nett finde, sind die Belüftungereissverschlüsse an den Armen wie bei der Inferno.

Meine Anforderungen sind: Einsetzbar für den oben genannten Temperaturbereich, wasserabweisend (sie sollte leichten Regen abkönnen bzw einen kurzen Guss, wenn es stärker regnet, dann ziehe ich eh eine Regenjacke über), ich will nicht frieren (ich denke in dieser Hinsicht passen alle vier) und ich will vor allem nicht im eigenen Schweiss baden (soll also eher nicht zu "dicht" sein).

Welche dieser vier Jacken würde da am besten passen (wo bei ich im Zweifelsfall denn die günstigere nehmen würde wenn zwei gleichauf sind)?

Danke und LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Fensterstürzer (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe die Mavic Echappee. Das ist wirklich 'ne tolle Jacke und ihr Geld wert. Der Bereich von 5 - 15 Grad ist vielleicht etwas zu hoch angesetzt, kommt halt immer drauf an, was man drunter zieht und wie leicht man friert. Ich bräuchte bei 15°C nur noch ein Kurzarmtrikot drunter.
Für mich soll sie im Bereich 0 - 10 Grad sein und das wird sie auch hervorragend aushalten.
Ich bin bei leichtem Nieselregen gefahren, was keinerlei Probleme gab. Sie ist auch in ausreichendem Maße atmungsaktiv, ich selbst habe die Lüftungsöffnungen noch nicht gebraucht. Insgesamt ist die Jacke völlig problemlos und sehr gut verarbeitet.

Die anderen Jacken kenne ich nicht.

Also wenn du die Inferno schon besitzt, ist die Echappee evtl. zu warm bzw. zu dicht dran am Temperaturbereich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GatuRatz (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Fensterstürzer,

ja, die Echappee macht einen guten Eindruck, sie scheint im Vergleich mit Espoir und Equipe laut Beschreibung die hochwertigste zu sein (von der Club hab ich kaum Daten). Ich hatte sie im Bikemax kurz an, sie paßt in L auch super, schaut in schwarz cool aus 

Ich hab auch Damenmodelle ausprobiert (ist naheliegend), aber mit 1,80m Körpergröße und langen Armen schaut das düster aus, zumal ich zwar im Prinzip nicht dick aber doch ein bißchen ein Apfeltyp bin *schäm*.

Die Eccappee scheint laut der HP von Mavic aus "Windstopper" Material zu sein... Irgendwie hab ich Angst, daß man damit recht schwitzt, aber nach Deiner Schilderung scheint das nicht der Fall zu sein...

Naja, ich warte noch, vielleicht erzählt ja noch irgendjemand was über die anderen Modelle....

Zum Glück hab ichs nicht eilig, im Moment deckt eine Billig-Jacke (Aldi) diesen Temperaturbereich ab, allerdings ist die schon etwas schäbig aber ein Weilchen tut sie es schon noch.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Sladi (2. November 2010)

Mit einer Windstopper Weste im Nabelbereich war ich dort immer verschwitzt.  Cyclone oder Propane scheinen dort anderes Material zu haben.  Ich finde das viel angenehmer.


----------



## GatuRatz (2. November 2010)

Hallo Sladi,

stimmt, die Cyclone in Schwarz käme auch noch in Frage. Die Propane schaut mir irgendwie zu krass aus ;-)

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## GatuRatz (5. November 2010)

Soooo,

ich hab inzwischen die Equipe von meiner Liste gestrichen, die gefällt mir farblich nicht, gelb mag ich nicht und grau habe ich schon.

Es bleiben also die...

- Echappee: für sie spricht, daß ich die schon mal im Geschäft begutachten und ausprobieren konnte. Sie hatte auch Belüftungsreissverschlüsse an den Ärmeln und wirkt allgemein hochwertig.
Gegen sie spricht, daß sie die teuerste von den genannten Modellen ist. Und ich habe etwas Angst, daß sie evt ziemlich luftundurchlässig ist (?) und ich dann schwitze.

- Cyclone: liegt preislich im Mittelfeld
Ist die nicht recht dünn? Von den Bescheibungen in den Shops her wirkt das so, stimmt das? Hat sie eigentlich Belüftungsreißverschlüsse?

- Espoir und Club scheinen die selben Jacken zu sein, stimmt das?
Der Vorteil: sie sind die billigsten der genannten Jacken.
Nachteil: sie sind nicht so stylisch (laut Foto). Gibt es sonst noch einen Nachteil?

Kennt jemand von Euch mehrere dieser Modelle und kann evt. vergleichen? Sind sie alle wasserabweisend?

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Chaser84 (6. November 2010)

Also ich hatte die Mavic Espoir und die ist wirklich bestens geeignet fÃ¼r den Bereich 5-12Â°C.
Sie belÃ¼ftet wirklich sehr gut weil sie unter den Armen groÃzÃ¼gig durchlÃ¤ssiges Material hat.
Bin bei 12Â°C gefahren und die Jacke war wirklich perfekt. (kein schwitzen, auch nach einer bergauf fahrt nicht)
Da man sie ab ca 70,- â¬ bekommt, kann ich sie dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## GatuRatz (6. November 2010)

Hallo Chaser84,

ja so langsam komme ich auch in die Richtung.

Heute habe ich in einem Laden die Cyclone gesehen, die ist mir vom Stoff her zu dünn.

Jetzt ist es also noch der Endspurt zwischen der Espoir/Club und der Echappee.

Die Echappee schaut sehr schön aus... ob das aber den ca doppelten Preis wert ist?

Ich laß mir noch ein paar Tage Zeit (vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Kommentare) und dann nehm ich eine der beiden.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Sladi (7. November 2010)

Ich kann die Assos Airjack Ltd. empfehlen.  Die Taschen sind genial und der Komfort sonst auch (am Kragen und Bauch zB).
Hab sie zuletzt bei 19° ausprobiert, und das ging mit teilweise geöffnetem Reißverschluß auch noch.


----------



## Chaser84 (12. November 2010)

Also ich hab jetzt mal getestet.

Die Espoir ist mir zu kÃ¼hl, Temperaturbereich: 5 bis 12Â°C
Die Inferno ist mir zu warm, Temperaturbereich: -5 bis 5Â°C

Aber die Echappe konnte ich noch nicht testen, sieht aber eher danach aus, das sie zwischen den beiden liegt, also genau im richtigen Bereich.
Zwei Nachteile hat sie aber dann doch. Keine integrierte Sturmhaube (bei Temperaturen um 0-5Â°C etwas kÃ¼hl) und der hÃ¶chste Preis!
Bekommt man sie denn irgendwo unter 180,- â¬ ?


----------



## GatuRatz (12. November 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Bekommt man sie denn irgendwo unter 180,-  ?



Das würde mich auch interessieren, 180 Teuros sind mir nämlich für die Jacke zu teuer, zumal ich die Inferno für 130 bekommen habe.

Ich hab jetzt die Espoir bestellt, mal schaun wie die so ist. Der Versand dauert wohl etwas, ich melde mich aber sobald die da ist und ich was zu der Jacke sagen kann.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiboy (23. November 2010)

Also ich habe die Inferno fÃ¼r wenn es richtig kalt ist und sonst trage ich die Club, fÃ¼r 100 â¬uronen kann man nichts falsch machen. Habe die seit letztem Jahr und bin voll auf zu frieden. Und stylisch....liegt im Auge des Betrachters, falls Radjacken das Ã¼berhaupt sein kÃ¶nnen, sie sollen doch in erster Linie funktionell sein, und das ist die Club auf jeden Fall. Ich kan die guten Gewissen empfehlen.


----------



## GatuRatz (23. November 2010)

Hallo supiboy,

ich hab die Espoir bestellt, allerdings warte ich noch auf die Lieferung.
Zur Zeit ist sowieso eher "Inferno"-Wetter ;-)

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## supiboy (24. November 2010)

Hallo GatuRatz, 
ich habe mir die Espoir mal angesehen, ich glaube das ist die Club....sieht genauso aus, kostet das Gleiche und hat die gleiche Beschreibung. Denke mal die Club ist Saison 2009/2010 und die Espoir 2010/2011.


----------



## apoptygma (27. November 2010)

Also ich habe ja nun auch seit Kurzem die Inferno und muss sagen.....bis dato meine beste Jacke.

Bei Temps über 6 Grad allerdings selbst mit "nur Kurzunterhemd" drunter viel zu warm.

Heute bei knapp über Null mit Langunterhemd Pro Warm von Craft auch, vor allem am Berg wenns "schwitziger" wird, mächtig warm. Bergab dafür ne Macht. 

Aber durch die tollen Belüftungsreissverschlüsse kommt man immer wieder zu gemässigter Kühlung.

Ich teste mich also ans Optimum für "was drunter" bei der Inferno langsam ran. Bin aber jetzt fast schon sicher, das die sehr gut funktioniert bei tiefen Minusgraden.


----------



## GatuRatz (27. November 2010)

Hallos,

ja, die Inferno ist super und für die jetzigen Temperaturen auch optimal (leider bin ich seit gestern erkältet und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden, in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Auto zu fahren). 
Leichter Regen oder Schnee perlt von dem Teil ab und ins Frieren kommt man damit auch nicht so leicht.
Aber über 5-8 Grad Umgebungstemperatur ist sie zu warm.

Ich muß dazu sagen - es handelt sich bei mir um den Weg in die Arbeit und ähnliches, nix mit Berg runter oder sowas, ich bin nur auf das Mountainbikeforum gestoßen wegen der Jacke 

Die Espoir/Club (ja, ich bin auch zu dem Schluß gekommen daß die gleich sind) ist für den Temperaturbereich drüber gedacht. 
Leider habe ich die Espoir noch nicht da, boc24 läßt sich ziemlich Zeit mit der Lieferung... Deswegen habt Ihr auch noch kein Feedback von mir.

Aber im Moment bin ich mit der Inferno eh besser bedient.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## Chaser84 (27. November 2010)

Hat den keiner die Echappe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GatuRatz (27. November 2010)

Ich hab die Echappee kurz angehabt, die gibts beim Bikemax/Skimax in München. Allerdings war es eben nur kurz im Geschäft.

Das Material ist irgendwie elastisch und die Oberfläche hat einen schönen Glanz. 

Die Jacke macht einen guten Eindruck, 180 Euro sind mir aber zu teuer dafür, zumal ich die Inferno deutlich billiger bekommen habe.

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## apoptygma (27. November 2010)

GatuRatz schrieb:


> Hallos,
> 
> ja, die Inferno ist super und für die jetzigen Temperaturen auch optimal (leider bin ich seit gestern erkältet und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden, in den nächsten Tagen mit dem Auto zu fahren).
> Leichter Regen oder Schnee perlt von dem Teil ab und ins Frieren kommt man damit auch nicht so leicht.
> Aber über 5-8 Grad Umgebungstemperatur ist sie zu warm.




Ja ich habe auch festgestellt, wenns heute wirklich fast nur hoch und am Ende nur noch ein mal runter gegangen wäre, wäre ich wohl noch mit nem kurzen Hemd drunter klar gekommen. Ich stand schon gut im Schweiss bei knapp über 0 und nach den ersten Rampen 

Nee wie gesagt....ich find die toll und als Frau mit Größe M in Damenjacken passt mit die XS Herren super


----------



## GatuRatz (27. November 2010)

*grins* und mir paßt als Frau mit Größe L die XL super, allerdings mit noch ein bisserl Reserve für nen dicken Pulli. 
Für die Espoir hab ich Größe L bestellt, weil da nix dickes drunter muß.

Allerdings sind bei mir der limitierende Faktor sowieso meistens die Arme. Wenn was am Körper paßt, dann sind die meistens zu kurz. Drum finde ich die Mavic Jacken mit ihren eher langen Ärmeln super 

Ich hatte übrigens im Bikemax auch ein Damenmodel von Mavic an. Aber irgendwie hat das nicht so toll gepaßt. 

LG, GatuRatz


----------



## Sladi (27. November 2010)

Ich hab zwar wie gesagt die Airjack, aber die scheint der Echappee (oder Cyclone) recht ähnlich zu sein und bei derzeit ca 2° ist die super.
Darunter ist ein Langarmunterhemd, evtl. ein ärmelloses dazu, genug.
Wichtig dabei finde ich aber, auch einen Nierenschutz aus Wolle zu haben.

Ich war so auch auf teilweise 20% steilen Wegen nicht verschwitzt.  Wie gesagt, die rauhe Innenseite des windfesten Materials und dessen Aussparung am Bauch scheint da hilfreich zu sein.


----------



## GatuRatz (27. November 2010)

Hallo Sladi,

ich hab ja für die jetzigen Temperaturen die Inferno und irgendwann (bis zum Frühling) wird die Espoir schon kommen ;-)
Falls es zwischendrin mal wärmer wird hab, ich ja noch die beiden Aldijacken. Eine ist schon ziemlich fertig aber die andere (deren Existenz ich ganz vergessen hatte) schaut noch recht passabel aus.

Ich hab die Espoir um 70 Euro gekauft, normal scheint 100 Euro zu sein, blos zweifel ich so langsam an der Lieferfähigkeit des Versenders.

Die Assos Airjack ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer, auch die Echappee mit 180 Euro kostet mit zu viel, da müßte ich ein gutes Sonderangebot erwischen.

LG, GatuRatz


----------



## apoptygma (27. November 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja ich habe auch festgestellt, wenns heute wirklich fast nur hoch und am Ende nur noch ein mal runter gegangen wäre, wäre ich wohl noch mit nem kurzen Hemd drunter klar gekommen. Ich stand schon gut im Schweiss bei knapp über 0 und nach den ersten Rampen
> 
> Nee wie gesagt....ich find die toll und als Frau mit Größe M in Damenjacken passt mit die XS Herren super



Ah dann is das normal bei den Mavic? Also mit den langen Ärmeln? Ich wunderte mich nen wenig. Find das aber auch super, weil man prima die handschuhe drunter packen kann.

Na ich bin ja recht klein (1,68), da dachte ich, probier ma die XS. Glück gehabt .


----------



## Sladi (27. November 2010)

Hallo GatuRatz,

ich wollts nur anmerken, daÃ die Inferno evtl. zu warm sein kann.  Wenns windig und kalt ist, dann reicht sie mit nur einem Unterhemd wohl auch nicht mehr, aber Windschutz Ã¼berall fÃ¶rdert die SchweiÃproduktion an Bauch und RÃ¼cken.
HÃ¤tt ich die Echappee frÃ¼her gesehen, hÃ¤tt ich die vielleicht genommen, ist ja immerhin 40â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als die Airjack.  Die Assos ist halt hÃ¼bsch (die Echappee evtl. auch).    Der groÃe Reflektorstreifen hinten ist Ã¼briges auch praktisch.



apoptygma schrieb:


> Ah dann is das normal bei den Mavic? Also mit den langen Ãrmeln? Ich wunderte mich nen wenig. Find das aber auch super, weil man prima die handschuhe drunter packen kann.
> 
> Na ich bin ja recht klein (1,68), da dachte ich, probier ma die XS. GlÃ¼ck gehabt .



Jede Radspezifische Jacke sollte lÃ¤ngere Ãrmel haben.


GrÃ¼Ãe,
Sladi


----------



## freiraum (27. November 2010)

Wo bekommt man denn die Inferno für 130,-- Euronen?


----------



## apoptygma (27. November 2010)

freiraum schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn die Inferno für 130,-- Euronen?



bike-discount


----------



## GatuRatz (27. November 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a20352/inferno-jacke-bright-red.html

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (27. November 2010)

Ja wie geil!


----------



## Chaser84 (27. November 2010)

Porno!!!

Ich hab bike-discount gemailt das sie mal die Echappe aufnehmen sollen und was soll ich sagen?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a40249/echappee-jacke-bright-red.html

Wird gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## GatuRatz (6. Dezember 2010)

So....
die Espoir ist heute angekommen, allerdings ist im Moment das Wetter hier in München gänzlich ungeeignet um neue Jacken Probe zu fahren. 
Wobei - ich brauch gar nicht jammern, jetzt ist wenigstens der Schnee von den Radwegen weggeschmolzen, so daß man überhaupt wieder fahren kann.... (geräumt wird ja eh in München nicht mehr, man ist total auf Tauwetter angewiesen)...
Also es wird noch ein bisserl dauern, bis das richtige Feedback kommt.
Die Jacke wirkt aber gut verarbeitet, allerdings ist sie deutlich einfacher gebaut als die Inferno und die Echappee, sie ist aber in Ihrer Schlichtheit recht hübsch, nicht so aufgebrezelt.
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit der Espoir bei Schmuddelwetter? Kommt das Wasser schnell durch?

LG,
GatuRatz


----------



## GatuRatz (8. Dezember 2010)

BTW: auf Wunsch eines Forumsmitgliedes habe ich ein paar Fotos von der Espoir gemacht:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35816

LG, GatuRatz


----------



## Honigblume (8. Dezember 2010)

Wie fällt die Jacke denn aus?


----------



## GatuRatz (8. Dezember 2010)

Hm, ich denk das paßt so in etwa mit der Mavic Größentabelle.
Ich bin 1.80 groß, 72 Kilo, lange Arme. Sie sitzt nicht knalleng, aber eine Größe kleiner wäre wohl zu knapp, vor allem an den Armen. Ich habe L.

LG, GatuRatz


----------

